

'Spam king' Wallace indicted for Facebook spam - jrnkntl
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-20088487-93/spam-king-wallace-indicted-for-facebook-spam/

======
ColinWright
Same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2849064>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2849438>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2849570>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2850338>

Currently none of the HN submissions have comments worth reading.

